# Favourite villager type?



## FluffyEsther (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm curious ^-^ Mine's probably smug or peppy.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm more of the Lazy, Smugs, and Crankies for boy villagers.
Peppies, Normals, and sometimes Snooties for girls.


----------



## Toraojou (Oct 19, 2014)

Cranky and smug for males, and snooty for females! <3


----------



## Cokane (Oct 19, 2014)

I really like snooty ones^^ they are fun to talk to


----------



## Noir (Oct 19, 2014)

Cranky. Yaaaahhh. Smug is good too. <3


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 19, 2014)

I like normal villagers the best. (*^-^*)


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 19, 2014)

smugs! they're cute and they dance and O'hare is a smug. What else could you ask for?
does anyone else find normal villagers backhandedly mean? I just interpret a lot of the things they say (esp when you talk to the. A lot) as really rude


----------



## Nanamie (Oct 19, 2014)

I love snooty villagers, they're fun to talk to and we share the same aesthetics.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 19, 2014)

Jocks are the broest of bros. I adore them. I also used to like crankies, but they lost a lot of their charm when they got "nerfed" after Animal Crossing Population Growing in terms of personality. I miss when they were actual jerks.



chiheerios said:


> smugs! they're cute and they dance and O'hare is a smug. What else could you ask for?
> does anyone else find normal villagers backhandedly mean? I just interpret a lot of the things they say (esp when you talk to the. A lot) as really rude



Smugs are adorable, all of the villager types are cute in their own way. 

Really? I've never seen my normal villagers talking making comments like that. I'll spend more time with them later and pay more attention to ther dialogues.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 19, 2014)

For the male villagers its smugs and lazies! They're all so fun to talk to. Specially sometimes when smugs flirt with you. LOL
For the female its normals and peppies! I like how normals are so sweet and peppies are so energetic. xD


----------



## Bcat (Oct 19, 2014)

I cAN'T PICK! I love them all in their own unique ways. >.<


----------



## oranje (Oct 19, 2014)

My favorites are Lazy and Smug for guys and Normal and Uchi for girls. I love how chill the lazy villagers are and how smugs always try to be cool even though they're big dorks.  I like how nice normals are and for uchis, I like their tom boyishness and their protective nature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

The number of times a thread like this has been made... God...

Well, I like snooties and crankies because they're the only ones with actual personality. Other villagers imo are just... Meh.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Smugs ftw! Love their fun and nerdy sort of nature, they're always fun to be around, and always seem happy to see you ^_^


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 20, 2014)

LAZIES...BECAUSE...FOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 20, 2014)

I really love the snooties.


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 23, 2014)

Snooty characters and Uchi characters are my favorite. I also have a soft spot for Cranky


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

For female villagers I lean more towards normal or peppy, and for male villagers its either lazy or jock.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 24, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> The number of times a thread like this has been made... God...
> 
> Well, I like snooties and crankies because they're the only ones with actual personality. Other villagers imo are just... Meh.



It has been done before?

I miss when crankies had more personality and were actual jerks.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 24, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> It has been done before?
> 
> I miss when crankies had more personality and were actual jerks.



It was in the ACNL board, I think? I can't remember what I voted though OTL jocks, I think. 

Same, now Crankies just sound like uncles  Bring back the old Crankieees

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manzanas said:


> It has been done before?
> 
> I miss when crankies had more personality and were actual jerks.



It was in the ACNL board, I think? I can't remember what I voted though OTL jocks, I think. 

Same, now Crankies just sound like uncles  Bring back the old Crankieees


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't choose just one! They're all unique and interesting in their own ways.

I suppose for the female side of it, I generally lean a little bit toward Normals (as they're generally sweet and kind). But I also really like the Snooty types and the Peppy types, as well. 

And for the guys, I would be hard-pressed to choose there, as well. I think I like Smugs the most, as they have a lot of personality and I find are generally fun to have in my town. However, Lazy and Cranky come in a pretty close second. And I do like the Jocks, too, just less than the other three.

Really, in short, I just can't pick. I love the variety and I love having them all in my town!


----------

